# Low water pressure on bath sink only?????



## Giturdone1

Just got back from a weekend of camping and noticed that the water pressure in the bathroom sink ONLY kinda surges and pump kicking on and off .  
The kitchen sink, outside shower and bathroom shower have fine water pressure with NO surging and the pump stays on until valves are closed.   

This is just confusing it's only in the bathroom sink.......Folks this is very confusing to me and i'm scratching a ditch in my bald heat.  Any help would be great...
Thanks


----------



## C Nash

Does it have the strainer on the end of faucet?  If so it may be clogged.


----------



## Giturdone1

C Nash said:


> Does it have the strainer on the end of faucet?  If so it may be clogged.


 Thank you for responding yes it does I took the screen out last night and it's perfectly clean no debris.  
Just not sure what's going on with the pump the pump surges off and on with that Faucet only the rest the camper is fine the pump is consistent


----------



## C Nash

Is there a shutoff valve on the inlet line?  Is it the same no pressure on hot or cold?  If so sounds like you will have to take the faucet apart to check for obstruction.


----------



## Giturdone1

Well not sure if a separate shut off valve for the bathroom sink .  Will have to look again.  But yes, it is the same on hot or cold water.  Just because i never seen this before, i have a stupid question.  Would that cause the pump to start and stop on that faucet only?  This is my 5th camper in 25 years but i never seen this kinda issue on one faucet only.... I appreciate you trying to help me with this.....


----------



## C Nash

If there was an obstruction in the faucet yes the pump would build pressure and shut off then back on. Is it a single handle faucet or two?  If it does same on cold or hot it has to be in the faucet IMO


----------



## McKannick

The pump cycles off when it sees pressure in the water line (as in a shut off faucet, or none open in the system), so it sounds to me as if there's something in that faucet that's clogging up the flow, and since you say it doesn't matter if hot or cold turned on, my best guess is that there's something in it where the water from cold & hot blend right under the spigot.


----------



## Ijon

Take out the restrictor and throw it.


----------

